# New sig owner



## Comanche180 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,
My 1911 shipped and according to the tracking It will be here Monday. This is my 1st hand gun

So that said any recomendations as to what I should do before I shoot it for the 1st time. How do I break it in. (that's assuming I can find some ammo).
some on told me the that 1911's need to run wet?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Clean it of all factory lube, then apply whatever lube you are using. There are thousands of lube products available, I prefer Tetra Gun products and Lucas gun oil. Don't forget to breakdown the magazines and clean them. I put a very small touch of Lucas on the mag followers. My Sig 1911 fires anything I put into it, even Russian made stuff. There really is no break-in period for Sigs, just shoot'em. Keep the rails and the outside of the barrel greased, but don't overdo it. You shouldn't have grease flying while you're shooting. I use a syringe to apply oil on all pivoting parts and springs. As with the grease, don't overdo it. After a while, you will notice some wear marks on the frame rails and barrel. This is normal and nothing to worry about. Keep those areas well lubed and you will have a lifetime of fun with your gun. Congrats and good choice.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good advice from hud35500
ALSO
Do some dry firing, get a good feel of the sensitive trigger on that 1911.
Your first handgun, do not get over confident!!! 
RESPECT. SAFETY FIRST.
There are some great sticky threads on this forum with great advice. take the time to read a few 
Good luck with the new sig, great choice,I would love to hear how you like the gun after you shoot it


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

2nd on the dry fire. 1911's have triggers that are much more sensitive that DA guns. If you haven't shot a lot, get some training, for your sake and others. Don't let your pride get in the way! I was a PJ in the USAF in the 80's and have extensive weapons training. When I decided to get into shooting again after a long hiatus, I got all the training I could get. It was worth it. I started with a basic handgun class, which I thought I would be able to teach. I had know idea how much I had forgotten. As an ex PJ, I had the need for training pummeled into me....


----------



## Comanche180 (Mar 11, 2013)

DanMn
My Father was a TI in the Airforce
Safety 1st!!!! I could not agree more about the training I have taken some classes and went to the range numerous times. I have my CPL. 
I have a TC encore pistol in .243 that I use for hunting. I shoot that all the time. This 1911 is my 1st real personal defense weapon.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool! When was your dad a TI? I was at Lackland '85 and most of '86. I was in the PJ precourse barracks next to LE. Dry fire that 1911 a lot before you fire it.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats!
Just learn it (shooting & cleaning) & ENJOY it.

Shoot straight and safe.

Lateck,


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

DanMN said:


> Cool! When was your dad a TI? I was at Lackland '85 and most of '86. I was in the PJ precourse barracks next to LE. Dry fire that 1911 a lot before you fire it.


I too was at Lackland in '85 for Basic Training. 3383rd. That's about all I remember about Lackland. Oh, my TI was Sergeant Ludwig...can't remember his exact rank...guessing SSgt. He used to yell a lot. :smt082

Ace


----------



## Comanche180 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for your service DanMN and Ace Pilot :smt1099
My Father was at Lackland back long before you guys were. He was there in the early 1950s.
And yes My father could really yell and he has some great sayimng LOL


----------

